# Any way to switch off power to a device?



## thorbsd (Dec 4, 2012)

I've got a laptop that uses the nVidia Optimus technology, and I've long since conceded that it's unlikely that there will be support for it for quite some time.

Since I don't really do any gaming on my computer, I don't actually have any use for the nVidia card, but even if I just use the integrated HD3000, the nVidia card is sitting there using power and making things really hot (at least I assume it is, since one of the things the Bumblebee software on Linux claims to do is shut down the nVidia card until you specify that it should be used for something - and my computer runs a lot cooler when running Linux).

Is there any way to shut off power to a device in FreeBSD? Possibly some kind of ACPI command?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, you can try sysutils/acpi_call and try to switch off nVidia Optimus via ACPI. Check DSDT from acpidump(8) to know how these methods are supposed to be called.

You should check related info about module acpi_call.


----------

